# sapphire glass top??



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys, quick question. 

When i got my 120 gallon tank, it came with glass lids made by oceanic. Oh so smart me smashed one. 

So, i replaced the glass and used all the old parts to re assemble it. Now, after doing this, i notice the glass the used to be there is sapphire glass. It has no green tint. 

Now, there is only one thing i can think of. I remember reading some where that glass filters out alot of the beneficial rays from lights. I was thinking, maybe the sapphire glass does not do this. Is that true? 

Any help would be appreciated, 

Alex


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Call nordel glass ask for Jim that is where I get all my glass cut for my tank he is very knowledgeable


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

sapphire glass is simply low iron glass sold under a variety of names. As far as I know, the difference is purely cosmetic and of course cost. That being said, with the glass not having that green look, the wavelengths are probably a little bit different than with regular glass. Not sure if there's any significant impact. I'm guessing not.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tony is correct. The reason glass blocks light (in particular UV) is that it's amorphous. If you want more light, you need to get quartz, which is crystalline in structure. Starphire might let in a minuscule amount more light, but it's mainly for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

There goes Gary using big words again like "amorphous."  

I would like a tank made out of quartz, LOL.....I know they make some watch glass out of quartz.....wonder if its even possible......


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> There goes Gary using big words again like "amorphous."
> 
> I would like a tank made out of quartz, LOL.....I know they make some watch glass out of quartz.....wonder if its even possible......


Sure, it's possible, if you have the $. They make quartz windows. But I don't think you want to know the cost.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, one of those 'if you have to ask, you can't afford it' things?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Shopping would be so much easier if they just put the price tag on everything. 

I tried googling quartz fish tank to no avail...



target said:


> LOL, one of those 'if you have to ask, you can't afford it' things?


----------

